# Welcome Fi Audio!!!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[BANANA]WELCOME![/BANANA]
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/ficar_big.gif[/img] 
We would like to welcome Scott and Fi Audio to the Shack!


In our efforts to provide the members of the Shack with solid quality and competitive resources for the DIY subwoofer enthusiast... we extend a warm welcome to Fi Audio.


Scott, the owner of Fi Audio, will be moderating a home audio forum for Fi Audio here at the Shack, where you can ask questions about their products and post your Fi Audio projects.


Scott has prepared an introductory message in the Fi Audio forum for our members.


----------

